# I have a hard time believing that girls like guys



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I am having a hard time believing that any female would be attracted to a male. We pale in comparison to females. We are very ugly creatures. We are bald, hairy, have scary-looking genitals, no curves, and let ourselves go. We are smelly, primitive, animals obsessed with eating and sex. We die much sooner. We are more concerned with being manly instead of trying to be better people. What's so great about being tough anyways? Why is that manly? Being able to beat someone up? Ohhhh, how manly! It's pathetic. Some men fear even being gay if they are not manly enough. I despise those men the most.

A lot of women just want a guy with a good personality, instead of a hot guy. They admit that their body doesn't respond when they see a hot guy. They admit that there are times when they found a guy kind of ugly but when they got to know him they became really attracted. If that's the case, why not just date a woman with a nice personality? All the positive traits that women like in a man can be found in another woman.

There is always the exception to the rule, but most women would agree with me I think.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

That's pretty much the way I see it too. Maybe I should get a sex change and become a lesbian.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes females are magical creatures, but that doesn't mean men are morally inferior or that we don't have the same type of good (and bad) qualities as them. For example, I don't let myself go, and I try to be manly for good purposes, not just to beat someone up. I'm not the only one. And there are plenty of women who have shallow standards for their boyfriends (and one can be shallow about personality traits as well, not just looks). Both men and women are a mixed bag of good and bad qualities. 

Acknowledging that someone has flaws doesn't negate the fact that they are a magical species. But we can be useful to them as well so don't discount yourself.

But yes, I also have a hard time believing they can like us because of the fact that they are magical creatures - like when a princess dresses up like a commoner and goes slumming.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

This is probably because you're a heterosexual male... If you've noticed, many people don't really understand what attracts the gender and orientation they want as evidenced by the endless stream of material about it.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I am having a hard time believing that any female would be attracted to a male. We pale in comparison to females. We are very ugly creatures. We are bald, hairy, have scary-looking genitals, no curves, and let ourselves go. We are smelly, primitive, animals obsessed with eating and sex. We die much sooner. We are more concerned with being manly instead of trying to be better people. What's so great about being tough anyways? Why is that manly? Being able to beat someone up? Ohhhh, how manly! It's pathetic. Some men fear even being gay if they are not manly enough. I despise those men the most.
> 
> *A lot of women just want a guy with a good personality, instead of a hot guy*. They admit that their body doesn't respond when they see a hot guy. They admit that there are times when they found a guy kind of ugly but when they got to know him they became really attracted. If that's the case, why not just date a woman with a nice personality? *All the positive traits that women like in a man can be found in another woman.*
> 
> There is always the exception to the rule, but most women would agree with me I think.


and money.

Some women want the "real thing".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't understand why women would be attracted to men, either. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I don't understand why women would be attracted to men, either. Thanks for starting this thread.


I'm the same. I don't get why women like men. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Just what we need - another negative gender stereotype thread on SAS. How long before someone retaliates with an "I have a hard time believing guys like girls" thread?

And round and round it goes....


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Genetics! That's the answer: we reproduce like any other species.

I could reverse your argument by saying guys should be attracted to guys, because women are so talkative, emotional, annoyingly superficial, spend a lot of money on shopping, and have less sex drive... it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> We are bald, hairy, have scary-looking genitals, no curves, and let ourselves go. We are smelly, primitive, animals obsessed with eating and sex.


 penises are not scary, they're sexy and cute. Men have curves, hair isn't a bad thing (and girls have it too). I like how my boyfriend smells.



SilentLuke said:


> A lot of women just want a guy with a good personality, instead of a hot guy. They admit that their body doesn't respond when they see a hot guy. They admit that there are times when they found a guy kind of ugly but when they got to know him they became really attracted. If that's the case, why not just date a woman with a nice personality? All the positive traits that women like in a man can be found in another woman.


I wouldn't date someone I wasn't attracted to. Women do not have penises and all the things that make guys awesome, so the last statement is false.



SilentLuke said:


> but most women would agree with me I think.


doubt it


----------



## litchee (May 8, 2007)

Well that's not really fair.
I think men can be perfectly desirable both physically and otherwise!

Physically, though I can recognize a beautiful woman when I see one, there is no attraction there. I can't explain why I would think a curveless skinny tall creature to be attractive, but can men really explain why "boobs or an hourglass shape are attractive"? I guess that is just human instinct to go for the opposite sex and somehow visually appreciate what that means!

In terms of personality, it is honestly hard for me to justify why I would only fully be attracted to a man. Maybe what I want is a man that can treat me in a similar manner than say, a platonic female friend would, but because he could be physically attracted to me then it would make him somehow care more or be more protective? I mean, when you like a girl, aren't you usually more caring with her than you are with your platonic friends?
I don't know if any of that made sense to you guys xD
Other than that, the only personality trait that I like and that more men than women seem to have is a laid-back attitude (good to balance out my frazzled self). Err, and maybe there are less materialistic men out there too than there are materialistic women (sorry girls, I include myself also in this).

Anyways, I can assure that some women do genuinely want men.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you been with women? I can't think you have with, seems naive


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I get what you're trying to say and I'd have to agree with Mr. Bacon that the argument can easily be reversed to exactly what he lists out. But I do like men for men, as I have dated a woman and the reason it didn't work out despite the perfect personality was precisely because I could no longer overlook the gender. Although penis's aren't exactly the most attractive things (well neither are vagina's IMO), something about a man is really hot. I can't help that unfortunately a man turns me on sexually and that there's a certain comfort I get from his presence (non-sexual but still intimate). Though mind you, being just a man doesn't mean I'd automatically find you attractive, as there are guys who are pretty adept at turning me off.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> I get what you're trying to say and I'd have to agree with Mr. Bacon that the argument can easily be reversed to exactly what he lists out. But I do like men for men, as I have dated a woman and the reason it didn't work out despite the perfect personality was precisely because I could no longer overlook the gender. Although penis's aren't exactly the most attractive things (well neither are vagina's IMO), something about a man is really hot. I can't help that unfortunately a man turns me on sexually and that there's a certain comfort I get from his presence (non-sexual but still intimate). Though mind you, being just a man doesn't mean I'd automatically find you attractive, as there are guys who are pretty adept at turning me off.


Well at least I tick your first criteria


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

You know, there's such a thing as a guy who takes care of himself. And you're acting like Women come right out of the womb with makeup, perfect hair, and curves. Your detailed description of how disgusting men are is not limited to just men, but to anyone who doesn't take care of themselves - regardless of gender.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

...I don't even...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> *A lot of women just want a guy with a good personality, instead of a hot guy. They admit that their body doesn't respond when they see a hot guy.*


I don't know about the rest of y'all, but I'd like a hot guy _with_ a nice personality. And my body certainly does respond when I see a guy I find attractive.

Sorry SilentLuke, I don't agree with you, and I don't think any woman does. And I think your posts like this about how girls are amazing and guys pale in comparison, I think they're so silly.

Men's bodies are _awesome_. You don't think they are because you're not attracted to them. I don't think women's bodies are all that, cause I'm straight. A fit male is ****ing fantastic to look at, and 
penises >>>> vaginas. Vaginas are gross, a nice penis looks marvelous. You don't feel that way, cause you're straight. If you were gay though, you'd agree with me.

OP, you gotta knock that pedestal down some, cause you're acting like all women are friggin' goddesses and men are like trolls.

ETA: Are you joking with these posts OP? I'm serious, cause I don't think you're for real with these.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> I don't know about the rest of y'all, but I'd like a hot guy _with_ a nice personality. And my body certainly does respond when I see a guy I find attractive.
> 
> Sorry SilentLuke, I don't agree with you, and I don't think any woman does. And I think your posts like this about how girls are amazing and guys pale in comparison, I think they're so silly.
> 
> ...


Not trying to take shot's at him, but I don't believe he's ever been with a woman. No man I know(myself included) who has been involved with with women has a view of them in a manner that he has. This **** reads like fiction.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> Not trying to take shot's at him, but I don't believe he's ever been with a woman. No man I know(myself included) who has been involved with with women has a view of them in a manner that he has. This **** reads like fiction.


Yeah, I'm a woman, and I can say we're not that great. Some are, some ain't. We're not all the same. I wanna know what girl he was with that gave him this impression all girls are like this because she's like inhuman or something.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> *Yeah, I'm a woman, and I can say we're not that great. Some are, some ain't. We're not all the same. I wanna know what girl he was with that gave him this impression all girls are like this because she's like inhuman or something*.


Who ever the hell she is....she "put it on him bad". :lol


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

What the hell are you on about? The second part in particular. 

Ah fck it I'm too pissed to be on here.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a woman, and I don't find men nearly as sexy as women. Women are alluring, we have the power to stop traffic, we are ****ing fantastic to look at.

Men are just blah in my opinion. But then again, this is all subjective.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm, I wouldn't say women are overall more attractive than men or vice versa. I've seen just as many unattractive female bodies as I have unattractive male bodies.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> I don't understand why women would be attracted to men, either. Thanks for starting this thread.


? I thought you said you're bi-curious.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I love the male body and everything about males in general. Their whole demeanor and masculinity.

On the opposing side, I don't know how guys like girls. If I was a guy I would be gay.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

SilentLuke said:


> I am having a hard time believing that any female would be attracted to a male.
> We have scary-looking genitals


I think it's the opposite.



SilentLuke said:


> no curves


That's a good thing.



SilentLuke said:


> and let ourselves go.


That's your problem. Has nothing to do with sexual orientation. Many girls do that to themselves. It's not good for anyone to let themselves go.



SilentLuke said:


> We are smelly


That's bad hygiene


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I sometimes wonder the same thing.

We're rugged, hairy, unsophisticated, sloppy etc. I spend the majority of my time being covered in dirt and grease from work and smelling bad. We are are not beautiful creatures at all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nubly, I said that I suspected I was bi, and realized I wasn't when I came to the conclusion that the idea of sex with another man didn't turn me on.

I am straight.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

The part in bold is the only thing I agree with. Wow this is so sad OP :no. No I dont think females can replace males. Cute males look far better than cute females. Males body parts look far better than females .

I wont lie, there is something inherently more comfortable about a male with a nice personality as opposed to a female. 

I cant be bothered addressing the rest of this insanely in accurate post. I think that false gender stereotypes have really brainwashed you bad OP.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Men are better relationship-material.

Believe me, I'm bi.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I don't understand why women would be attracted to men, either. Thanks for starting this thread.


I used to have this very same thing idea that girls don't like guys or were not sexually attracted to them. I think I learned that partially from my mother since she acts like total prude. But you know when you see a women (eg, a cashier or waitress) the first thing you probably do is judge how attractive she is. Well, what do you think women do when they see a guy? Exactly the same. What shape is a woman's favourite "toy". You just need the evidence of having sex or a girlfriend to show you that women are into guys pretty much as guys are into women.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

We can smell your testosterone. :yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Cute males look far better than cute females. Males body parts look far better than females .


Ugh, no. Girls are the equivalent of sexy. Men aren't.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Barette said:


> penises >>>> vaginas. Vaginas are gross, a nice penis looks marvelous.


OP, this argument settles it all! Seriously, quote of the year hahaha


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree. There is no sense of this but I still like guys :b


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

****... I dont know why women like yall but I know why they **** with me. I mean: athletic black college instructor with genius level intellect 2 jobs and still from the hood - know how to break down and roll a swisher or give a talk on phenomenology.

My point being - women are not "magical creatures". Hype yourself up, not them. Even though they are (gotdamn), you cant get at an attractive woman without confidence.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

meeps said:


> penises are not scary, they're sexy and cute.


:um


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> I am having a hard time believing that any female would be attracted to a male. We pale in comparison to females. We are very ugly creatures. We are bald, hairy, have scary-looking genitals, no curves, and let ourselves go. We are smelly, primitive, animals obsessed with eating and sex. We die much sooner. We are more concerned with being manly instead of trying to be better people. What's so great about being tough anyways? Why is that manly? Being able to beat someone up? Ohhhh, how manly! It's pathetic. Some men fear even being gay if they are not manly enough. I despise those men the most.
> 
> A lot of women just want a guy with a good personality, instead of a hot guy. They admit that their body doesn't respond when they see a hot guy. They admit that there are times when they found a guy kind of ugly but when they got to know him they became really attracted. If that's the case, why not just date a woman with a nice personality? All the positive traits that women like in a man can be found in another woman.
> 
> There is always the exception to the rule, but most women would agree with me I think.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Ugh, no. Girls are the equivalent of sexy. Men aren't.


And you view them like this because wait for it: you are straight!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

If OP is correct then why is Twilight popular?


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Girls are more alluring and pretty, atleast the alluring and pretty ones are


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/5-Reasons-Straight-Guys-Should-See-Magic-Mike-31680.html

note how it says screaming females in cinema..


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

meeps said:


> penises are not scary, they're sexy and cute.


^This. If penises were scary why would girls want to feel them inside there?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> We are bald, hairy, have scary-looking genitals, no curves, and let ourselves go. We are smelly, primitive, animals obsessed with eating and sex. We die much sooner.


Speak for your self last time I check I have hair on my head, don't smell like crap and don't act like a Primate. You must be thinking of the average human being.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

I've seen women get turned on by all sorts of male traits and looks. It's a mystery to me of course, but so is our fascination of boobs through their eyes. 

biology, folks!


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> have scary-looking genitals


What?! I think Vaginas looks awful!  Penises are much less scary. They're awesome.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Unknown88 said:


> I think Vaginas looks awful!  Penises are much less scary.


:yes. I used to be grossed out by by own one.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> ...I don't even...


^


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> If OP is correct then why is Twilight popular?


The main characters in Twilight are almost girls.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

wat


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

JohnWalnut said:


> The main characters in Twilight are almost girls.


Twilight is a horrible movie. It is liked because the women think that cullen and that wolf guy are hot. And because they like seeing the guys shirtless.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I am having a hard time believing that any female would be attracted to a male. We pale in comparison to females. We are very ugly creatures. We are bald, hairy, have scary-looking genitals, no curves, and let ourselves go. We are smelly, primitive, animals obsessed with eating and sex. We die much sooner. We are more concerned with being manly instead of trying to be better people. What's so great about being tough anyways? Why is that manly? Being able to beat someone up? Ohhhh, how manly! It's pathetic. Some men fear even being gay if they are not manly enough. I despise those men the most.
> 
> A lot of women just want a guy with a good personality, instead of a hot guy. They admit that their body doesn't respond when they see a hot guy. They admit that there are times when they found a guy kind of ugly but when they got to know him they became really attracted. If that's the case, why not just date a woman with a nice personality? All the positive traits that women like in a man can be found in another woman.
> 
> There is always the exception to the rule, but most women would agree with me I think.


First off, your a male so you will never understand exactly how it works, and neither will I. And this SERIOUSLY belongs in controversial section LOL, the title only, is weird as hell man and no offense, but there is an underlying issue going on here. It is just describing the way YOU feel about it which is not normal.

[email protected] and damn the girls here are heating up the discussion haha I've never heard of a girl thinking penises were "scary-looking", in fact i bet even lesbians wouldnt think so.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Not too many women think their breasts are "disgusting". That's a strong statement.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Monotony said:


> Speak for your self last time I check I have hair on my head, don't smell like crap and don't act like a Primate. You must be thinking of the average human being.


This post is offensive to primates.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

evginmubutu said:


> I've seen women get turned on by all sorts of male traits and looks. It's a mystery to me of course, but so is our fascination of boobs through their eyes.
> 
> biology, folks!


I don't know if I believe the "biological reasons" behind breast fascination in this culture. Though it makes a good headline, there are (and have been) many cultures which have not and do not sexualize female breast. Also, if sex and sexuality can be described through evolution, why does homosexuality exist? How does that "gene" still exist?

Don't get me wrong. I think E.O. Wilson is one of the greatest minds ever. But still, I wonder if the current literature regarding evolutionary biology is just justification for our culture - much like Social Darwinism in a past age - or a sincere scientific venture. For being a scientific venture, though, there seems to be little anthropology and cross-cultural studies. Also, I do not see enough hereditary lines to show that today's genome and metabolic processes are that similar or different from our ancestors (which Evolutionary Biology makes a big deal about). I still want to see more evidence of this rather than studies from small samples of homgenized populations. I want to see more about metabolics and nuerobiology of sex and sexuality and less about cultural perceptions with loose assumptions about archaeology and anthropology.

If you ever come across any scientific articles I'd love to read them (science almost makes up for my total lack of social skills).

And on another note - I don't believe girls like guys. Wait...yes I do. 
I mean I don't believe girls like me.


----------



## Wolves In Suits (Jul 19, 2011)

What an utterly bizarre topic for a thread.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, it is. This topic is so wrong on many levels.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL. This thread is ridiculous. If there are any women out there who aren't into guys much and would like to trade genders, hit me up. Being a chick would be almost like the best of both worlds for me (though I would miss being able to have penetrative sex with chicks. One of the advantages of being a dude). I could get laid every night with ease and bi girls get plenty of action from chicks too. My fake female profile on OkCupid got more attention from women than my own profile! lol. And couples would routinely invite her for threesomes. There's also this lesbian/bi girl orgy meetup in Toronto. And bi girls get preferential treatment in swinger clubs. Meanwhile single men are not welcome at swinger clubs.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> ...I don't even...


lol XD

Your a guy bro, if you could understand why women find guys attractive you would be gay or bi. Hell idk. :con


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> LOL. This thread is ridiculous. If there are any women out there who aren't into guys much and would like to trade genders, hit me up. Being a chick would be almost like the best of both worlds for me (though I would miss being able to have penetrative sex with chicks. One of the advantages of being a dude). I could get laid every night with ease and bi girls get plenty of action from chicks too. My fake female profile on OkCupid got more attention from women than my own profile! lol. And couples would routinely invite her for threesomes. There's also this lesbian/bi girl orgy meetup in Toronto. And bi girls get preferential treatment in swinger clubs. Meanwhile single men are not welcome at swinger clubs.


Lol XD

Yeah id totally be gay if i was a chick XD


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I like men. I like them because they protect, that's my favorite thing. They are generally bigger and stronger, if only by a bit. They are less dramatic than women, they usually see things as they are. They are less emotional, down to earth. Men are more assertive in a lot of ways, especially sexually. Men aren't as high maintenance as most women. Men are awesome. I wouldn't feel like I got most of those things, if I were with a woman.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I enjoy masculinity and feeling dominated and taken by my male partner. Even a female with a strap-on would not do it for me.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> Lol XD
> 
> Yeah id totally be gay if i was a chick XD


I'm not having a go at you but, of course you would because, well, you like girls, and if you become a girl who likes girls then your gay....


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

jc22 said:


> I'm not having a go at you but, of course you would because, well, you like girls, and if you become a girl who likes girls then your gay....


i know guy, i know..


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> i know guy, i know..


Phew


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

jc22 said:


> Phew


lol :rub


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do I like guys? I ask myself that question everytime I see a thread like this :b I'm totally kidding btw I love men!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> You'd be surprised by how many women think their breasts and vaginas are disgusting. Beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder.


WAT?!

I don't even....

They're the best things ever. :um


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

This thread made my penis feel sad. Why'd you have to go and call it names?


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

All feelings of sexual attraction are based in our biochemistry. Gay attraction is just a misfiring of sorts. That's why people don't choose if they are gay or straight, they can't help what sends blood below their belt. 

A couple women have said they like feeling protected and dominated. This goes all the way back to neanderthals and **** erectus.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

evginmubutu said:


> A couple women have said they like feeling protected and dominated.


Guess one of the reasons SA guys (shy, friendly, not outgoing etc.) have probs to get a girl I figure. Cause these attributes don´t show strength and dominance. I might be wrong, there is still some other factors (maybe even so called love?).


----------

